
Key points you might want to consider before sharing that next Covid-19 stat - Imad_Riachi
https://medium.com/swlh/8-key-points-you-might-want-to-think-about-before-sharing-that-next-covid-19-stat-with-your-friends-812c134de124
======
Imad_Riachi
I've found myself the last couple of weeks having a lot of conversations with
friends and family around the misinterpretation of some of the main numbers
and stats that are being published in journals and shared on social media
around the COVID-19 outbreak. I wrote the following blog post, summarising 8
key points , jargon-free, that were recurrent in these conversations... There
is already enough panic out there, we need to promote a level headed
discussion about numbers and stats in a scientifically sound way, far from any
journalistic sensationalism and fear-inducing headlines. A big thank you to
all the healthcare professionals on the frontlines.

